# Web Site is Live Today!



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey All,

Finally have a new web site up and running for "donBuys.com" and the banner is out in front of the warehouse (on a good busy street) I've been circulating business cards and have taken in quite a bit of scrap lately... (Alarm system is fully operation too. :idea: )

Friends remain a great avenue for referrals...

http://www.donBuys.com


----------



## joem (Dec 12, 2011)

nice simple site.
do many people ask you what you pay before they come in?


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 13, 2011)

joem said:


> nice simple site.
> do many people ask you what you pay before they come in?



Thanks for the compliment on the web site...

I won't quote them until I have seen what they have. So far, most don't quite know what they have... They might think its solid 14k when its only 1/20th gold filled... If the silver coins are badly worn down, it affects the overall silver content. Silver coins need to be weighed. They don't know how to account for the precious gem stones or the weights of mounted stones and gems. There are always some variables to consider.

Mainly though, most people who are shopping around don't quite know how to compare apples to apples from the information they get and some buyers they call might quote more than they intend to give, just to get them in the door. Not to mention the person on the phone might be a competitor checking prices. So, I just choose to not quote over the phone or e-mail, so I can look people in the eye and give them a detailed explanation of what I am doing and create the environment for an honorable transaction. I refuse to play games with people and I expect the same courtesy in return. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## joem (Dec 13, 2011)

What do you consider a fair percentage to offer?


----------



## Smack (Dec 13, 2011)

Not much time to re-type what is on front page but needs proof reading. Look at the left banner.....or whatever its called.


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 14, 2011)

Smack said:


> Not much time to re-type what is on front page but needs proof reading. Look at the left banner.....or whatever its called.




Thank you!


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 14, 2011)

joem said:


> What do you consider a fair percentage to offer?




"Fair percentage" is a subjective opinion, and one you must decide, but if you are trying to be as far as possible, I will say to look closely at your start up costs as well as the costs to replenish the refining operation consumables and then add what you would like to make plus recoup your costs and create a small "return on investment" and thus arrive at your payouts. I'm doing everything I can with an eye on paying people absolutely as much as possible- I do not aim to become "rich" from this.

This business side stuff is all based on estimated traffic. Will you have $300 a week walk in the door, $500.00 a day? $10,000.00 a week? More volume can equal smaller markup (higher payout), making you even more competitive.


Sorry there's no magic number that I would advise, but maybe if you check with all your competitors in the area (bring them samples and get quotes) you can figure out where you want to position yourself. (Play really dumb when you go in there to find their true motive and prices paid)

Good luck!


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 22, 2011)

Smack said:


> Not much time to re-type what is on front page but needs proof reading. Look at the left banner.....or whatever its called.



Web site scripting has been revised... Thank you for your suggestions, I appreciate the editorial review!

Below is the billboard that will run locally from mid January to the end of February... Hope it does well!


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 31, 2011)

You hadn't mentioned it, but I'm sure you are in compliance with your local laws concerning buying/selling jewelry and coins (most states, including Ohio, require anyone buying/selling such things to have a 'second-hand dealer' license) 

For anyone wanting to do this, you should do an internet search for your area (search the term "second hand dealer gold silver" and your state should bring in good results - then look for the most 'official' one you can find that is a .gov or other state maintained site) - a quick search for Ohio and I found this one - http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4728

The way your website reads, you are stating you are a private investor, but by the law in most areas, you must be a second-hand dealer or pawn broker. I'm not making any legal determination or suggestion, just wanting to make sure you are careful and know all the 'gotchas' that you might want to research further - I know I ran into this in Las Vegas and there's not only a license issue, but a holding and reporting one that really puts a crimp on your profits and just how much you can process (yeah, Big Brother making real sure you don't make too much money..... 

Check your local laws BEFORE getting into any sort of new business - and certainly if you are trying to expand and using the location of an existing business (it could get in a lot of trouble as well!)


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Jan 3, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> You hadn't mentioned it, but I'm sure you are in compliance with your local laws concerning buying/selling jewelry and coins (most states, including Ohio, require anyone buying/selling such things to have a 'second-hand dealer' license)
> 
> Check your local laws BEFORE getting into any sort of new business - and certainly if you are trying to expand and using the location of an existing business (it could get in a lot of trouble as well!)




Very well said and sage advise for anyone considering any type of business venture... There are Federal, State and local laws to contend and comply with!


----------

